# What is the worst song ever?



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

You know the kind I mean. The song that was popular back in the day and all your friends were loving it and you hated it so much it made your toes curl. 
For me that song.....the ALL TIME WORST SONG EVER was: Run Joey Run by David Geddes


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Rhianna's "Umbrella " that is a personal opinion

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionfury (Jan 1, 2012)

Anything that plays on the local pop music radio station.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Paul McCartney's _Live and Let Die_, primarily for the worst lyric ever written in the English language:

_But in this everchanging world in which we live in..._ 

WPG


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

You Light Up My Life

(I'm sorry I even thought about it...now that insipid song will start going through my head. Going, and going, and going...)


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Set Adriff On Memory Bliss It does't matter who sings it.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

"Oops, I did it again" by Brittney Spears.

(not to be confused with the hilariously-wrong-yet-good cover of it by Travis.)



(And I feel guilty for speaking ill of it.  What was that things I was repetitively told as a child... "If you don't have anything nice to say... ~_~ooo)


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

"Don't Worry Be Happy" That song was played so many times. If I hear it I cringe because it stays in my head! Oh no! I am thinking about it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Loving You by Minnie Riperton who is actually Maya Rudolph's mom.

I love Maya.  I'm sure her mom was an awesome mom.  They say she was a weenie baby in the studio the day that song was recorded.  I hope no permanent damage was done.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Mmmmbop. Bleh.

This is totally before me but I hate Aquarius. Played it in band in high school and I swear my ears bleed a little each time.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on Eileen  by Dexys Midnight Runners...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL I love that song, Lyndll.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a tie between Love Shack- the B52s and Chumbawamba's Tubthumping.


Dawn


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

"Baker Street" by Gerry Rafferty.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The Theme from the Brady Bunch...rumor has it that it is one of the most effective torture devices used at Guantanamo Bay !!


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

"I Want My MTV."

My dad loved that song when it came out, and I couldn't stand it. Really wished he wouldn't listen to it over and over and over...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> You know the kind I mean. The song that was popular back in the day and all your friends were loving it and you hated it so much it made your toes curl.
> For me that song.....the ALL TIME WORST SONG EVER was: Run Joey Run by David Geddes


  For me that's one that's so horribly awful that I can't help but like it...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Should I be embarrassed that I have some of these songs on my iPod? I love Come On Eileen and Mmmm Bop. Muskrat Love makes me want to puncture my own eardrums.



> the ALL TIME WORST SONG EVER was: Run Joey Run by David Geddes


Maybe so, but Glee did a great job with it.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

"Wannabe" by the Spice Girls.  Horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

"Don't Wanna Miss a Thing" by Aerosmith would be my pick.

And I like Chumbawamba's "Tubthumping", if only because I miss the 1990s.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> "Wannabe" by the Spice Girls. Horrible. Just horrible.


I just might have to declare this the winner. Most. Annoying. Song. EVER.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't heard most of the songs listed, but I can't imagine a worse song than "Who Are Parents?" by The Shaggs.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

sesmith said:


> I haven't heard most of the songs listed, but I can't imagine a worse song than "Who Are Parents?" by The Shaggs.


Well, here ya go. Hope you enjoy Captain & Tennille's "Muskrat Love."  It was a huge hit in the 1970s.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

I see what you mean, but ...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

sesmith said:


> I see what you mean, but ...


You win! That is the now the _*worst*_ song I have ever heard!!! The vocals are painful-and the instruments sound dreadful too. Also of note...80s fashion and hairstyles were certainly "interesting." Really, what were we thinking? 

I had never heard of The Shaggs, so I just Googled them to learn more. From Wikipedia:



> ...the band was described in one Rolling Stone article as "...sounding like lobotomized Trapp Family singers."


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> My vote goes to "Muskrat Love," sung by Captain and Tennille.


While so many of the songs you guys listed made me cringe, seeing _Muskrat Love_ on the list broke my heart.  Really.

Granted, on face value, the entire concept of the song is ridiculous...but Toni Tenille sings it so _earnestly_, she chokes me up. I do wonder how many takes it took to get that song down in the studio...I can just picture all the players bursting out in laughter regularly...

Sorry, but I still like it.

WPG


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

just for pure evilness:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i-L3YTeJJM


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I am not brave enough to click the link.


I am. And I'll probably regret it for the next few days.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Moonlight at the Oasis (put your camel to bed)... Egad! It's so bad, there's no Youtube video posted of it.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Moonlight at the Oasis (put your camel to bed)... Egad! It's so bad, there's no Youtube video posted of it.


Actually, it's _Midnight_ at the Oasis ...and here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3tHYb4_bAg

WPG


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

"I'm Henry the Eighth, I Am" by Herman's Hermits.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

What about _this_ song? Or am I just mundane?


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

"Muskrat Love" and "I'm Henry the Eighth, I Am" have got to be in contention, but my vote goes to "Happy Birthday To You."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tom st. laurent said:


> ...but my vote goes to "Happy Birthday To You."


Only to be outdone by "Good Morning To All", which was the source.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

tom st. laurent said:


> "Muskrat Love" and "I'm Henry the Eighth, I Am" have got to be in contention, but my vote goes to "Happy Birthday To You."


That song wouldn't be so bad if people sung it at the right speed. It always sounds like a funeral dirge.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

What!? Nobody has posted Mr. Blobby yet? Do novelty songs count?

This was the UK Christmas No.1 when I was a kid.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

OwenAdams said:


> What!? Nobody has posted Mr. Blobby yet? Do novelty songs count?
> 
> This was the UK Christmas No.1 when I was a kid.


That one made me laugh!


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Chirpy Chirpy ble**d**g cheep cheep (where's ya mama gone?) The worstest most awfullest pile of garbage ever.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Wingpeople said:


> You Light Up My Life
> 
> (I'm sorry I even thought about it...now that insipid song will start going through my head. Going, and going, and going...)


This one. I feel like my ears are starting to bleed just thinking about it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> This one. I feel like my ears are starting to bleed just thinking about it.


Hahaha.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

The title says it all.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Philip Chen said:


> The title says it all.


I laughed so hard I think I might have peed a little!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Come on Eileen by Dexys Midnight Runners...


Totally agree!


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

Can we have cover songs?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to add Ke$ha to the list.
Any song. Take your pick.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Either Love Shack by the B-52's, as mentioned earlier, or Summer Lovin' from Grease. I used to run a karaoke show and either of those songs would make me want to cry. That last note in Summer Lovin' <shudder>. Bad enough to have an intentional flat note by professionals, drunk amateurs can make your ears bleed!


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

SongbirdVB said:


> Bad enough to have an intentional flat note by professionals, drunk amateurs can make your ears bleed!


Ain't that the everlovin' truth! 

WPG


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> You win! That is the now the _*worst*_ song I have ever heard!!! The vocals are painful-and the instruments sound dreadful too. Also of note...80s fashion and hairstyles were certainly "interesting." Really, what were we thinking?
> 
> I had never heard of The Shaggs, so I just Googled them to learn more. From Wikipedia:
> 
> That pretty much sums it up.


I only know about it because one of my favourite bands (Meshuggah) made an ameteur video for one of their tours back in the 90's, and there's a scene where a couple of them put that song on and start headbanging furiously.


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

Macarena by Los Del Rio (I think). As much as I hate the song, I'm forced to sing it every single time I hear it. And dance. It's a sickness. Someone help me?  


(I'm sure I actually have more songs I hate, and worse ones, but that was the only one I could think of at the moment.)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OwenAdams said:


> Can we have cover songs?


I think I can actually top that. I can't find the link, but... Pat Boone 'singing' _Stairway to Heaven_.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

ireadbooks said:


> I'd like to add Ke$ha to the list.
> Any song. Take your pick.


Can't argue with that. AT ALL.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Nick Steckel said:


> "Don't Wanna Miss a Thing" by Aerosmith would be my pick.
> 
> And I like Chumbawamba's "Tubthumping", if only because I miss the 1990s.


I miss the 90s too. I was young and optimistic and had my whole life ahead of me... that doesn't mean I can't stand "Tubthumping" though. 

Dawn


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom's Diner by Suzanne Vega.  I've never heard the song all the way through because I know if I did the 'do do do dit do do do dit' would eat at my brain until it was nothing but mush and I would be forever locked in the back ward of some mental institute in a straight jacket, drooling and babbling with an occasional maniacal laugh. It's that bad.......See, it's starting already Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Did I spell maniacal right?)  Yes,see! Mush brain has already started by just bringing this song back out of the depths of hell where it was spawned.


Kathy


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Into The Night by Benny Mardones

I'm of two minds about the song. It's fine until the end when he start screaming like he's having a complete nervous breakdown. I mean, for goodness's sake! It's like listening to something sensual and smooth and then all of a sudden it turns into a train wreck!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

"Julie, Julie, Julie Do You Love Me?" by Bobby Sherman; 
this was popular when I went to high school, and my name is Juli, so of course people had to sing it to me. 
I HATED it!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nick Steckel said:


> "Don't Wanna Miss a Thing" by Aerosmith would be my pick.
> 
> And I like Chumbawamba's "Tubthumping", if only because I miss the 1990s.


I was just going to put the Aerosmith song in the BEST song thread! It's great!

I was also a huge fan of Hanson and the Spice Girls 

A song i really dislike is Hey Jude by the Beatles. I dislike much of the Beatles stuff. And most of today's "music" i hate too.


----------



## rehmana (Dec 29, 2011)

There are so many - where do I start !!!
Actually I would probably put Dr. Alban's It's My Life at the top - it was a good dance song until they used it on a Tampax (tampons) advert here in the UK. Then it was simply too embarassing to listen to anywhere.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, there are some real stinkers here. Shatner should be Shot-ner for recording "Lucy," and, yes, "Run Joey Run" makes me want to run--away from the sound (reminds me of "Tommy and Laura were lovers," popular in my youth, though not as bad.
I have to admit liking these nominees:
Come on Eileen.
Midnight at the Oasis.
Tubthumping (I love the melodic line combined over the unruly rockers).
Most loved song I hated, that I can think of at the moment: "Killing Me Softly--"with his song." Yech.


----------



## narutoman (Sep 4, 2011)

"Im Too Sexy For This Shirt" by Right Said Fred      Come on everyone, you know I'm right.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

What? Not a mention of Rebecca Black's "Friday" - maybe I'm too cliche.  Kylie Minogue's "Do the locomotion" was painful to listen to for me.  I'm sure I could whip out some others from memory late of the late 80's and early 90's but my doctor advises me against such things.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

"The Entertainer."  That cute, kicky little piano tune from the depths of hell.  In middle school one year we spent all friggin' year doing this stupid filipino dance thing where you try to jump over the bamboo sticks that other people (your classmates) bang together and on the floor.  You try not to hurt yourself or others...  mostly you just try to stay sane.  We did this in PE every day, all year.  We only had one damn song too:  The Entertainer.  If one of my classmates grew up to be a serial killer, it would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Indy said:


> "The Entertainer." That cute, kicky little piano tune from the depths of hell. In middle school one year we spent all friggin' year doing this stupid filipino dance thing where you try to jump over the bamboo sticks that other people (your classmates) bang together and on the floor.


 I can understand how that song could drive one to madness when played over and over! I believe that Filipino game is called Tinikling. I didn't play it very often as a child, but I enjoyed it when I did. I loved the sound that the bamboo made as it was struck together.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

How about Mickey by Toni Basil?

*** WARNING *** Listen at your own risk.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with almost all of you.  LOL  I'll see you those songs and raise you "Afternoon Delight" and "I Shot the Sheriff."  When I would hear those at a party, I'd dive into the nearest bowl of Triscuits in an effort to slash my wrists.  Hate, hate those two songs.


----------

